
Ask HN: Aby recent changes to CSS that broke mobile? - polskibus
I noticed that recently, the comments no longer wrap to screen width. I now have to scroll horizontally for most comments. I am using Android 6.0.1 latest Chrome.
======
brudgers
Might be a temporary bug. If it persists, it might make sense to contact the
moderators directly using the contact link at the bottom of the page.

------
blagbejgb
This is also happening on Firefox / Linux to me. So I don't think it's only
mobile that is suffering.

